# Help - P238 Laser Problem



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

I just bought a sig p238 and went to the range. It shoots great, spot on at 21 feet, laser is set perfect from the gunshop I where I bought it. Problem is that after I fire it a few times the laser switches off by itself due to recoil. is there a way I can adjust it so the recoil doesn't shut it off?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Take it back..........


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mjeter said:


> I just bought a sig p238 and went to the range. It shoots great, spot on at 21 feet, laser is set perfect from the gunshop I where I bought it. Problem is that after I fire it a few times the laser switches off by itself due to recoil. is there a way I can adjust it so the recoil doesn't shut it off?


It's either broken or you're hitting the button while the gun is recoiling. Make very sure it's not you, if it's not you then call Sig and get a new laser.


----------

